# MTTFd richtig berechnet??



## Connelly (7 September 2010)

Wenn ich meine MTTFd richtig berechnet habe, hält ein stinknormales Finderrelais 1 000 000 Jahre!!! (Finder 40.31.9.024.000)

Hier meine Rechnung:

B10= 8 000 000 Schaltspiele 
(laut Liniendiagramm bei einer Kontaktbelastung von ca. 100mA)

B10d= 4 000 000 Schaltspiele 
(Wenn der gefährliche Anteil des _B_10 nicht angegeben ist, dürfen 50 % des _B_10 verwendet werden)

nop= 40 (Relais wird etwa 40mal pro Jahr betätigt)

MTTFd= B10d/(0,1 * nop) = 4 000 000 / (0,1 * 40 ) = 1 000 000 Jahre !!!????

Ich kann das nicht so ganz glauben...


----------



## Proxy (7 September 2010)

wieso machst du 0,1*40?

Muss das nicht 4000000*0,1/40=10000 sein?


----------



## Connelly (7 September 2010)

Nö, laut DIN ISO 13849-1 Anhang C.4.2

MTTFd =  B10d /  (0,1 * nop)

das ist schon richtig....

Trotzdem kommt mir das vom Wert nich wirklich realistisch vor. Sistema frisst das ja klaglos, trotzdem möchte ich da sicher sein...

Falls jemand ne Idee hat oder mich vielleicht auch bestätigen kann, wäre ich dankbar


Michael


----------



## Dr.M (7 September 2010)

Kann schon stimmen, was soll auch kaputt gehen wenn das Ding nur 40 mal im Jahr schaltet? 

Aber: irgendwo steht auch, daß als maximale MTTFd nur ein Wert von 30 Jahren verwendet werden darf. Egal ob dieser bei der Berechnung um das zig tausendfache überschritten wird.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 September 2010)

und wie lange hält so ein Relais, wenn es eine Störmeldeleuchte ansteuert? M0.5 mit 1/2 Hz Takt  ? Das hab ich mich immer schon einmal gefragt. Sorry fürs OT

Bei unserer Wartung werden gewisse Finder Relais für sensible Funktionen jedes Jahr ersetzt!


----------



## jabba (7 September 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> Kann schon stimmen, was soll auch kaputt gehen wenn das Ding nur 40 mal im Jahr schaltet?
> 
> Aber: irgendwo steht auch, daß als maximale MTTFd nur ein Wert von 30 Jahren verwendet werden darf. Egal ob dieser bei der Berechnung um das zig tausendfache überschritten wird.



Es sind 100 Jahre als Max anzunehmen.


----------



## jabba (7 September 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> und wie lange hält so ein Relais, wenn es eine Störmeldeleuchte ansteuert? M0.5 mit 1/2 Hz Takt  ? Das hab ich mich immer schon einmal gefragt. Sorry fürs OT
> 
> Bei unserer Wartung werden gewisse Finder Relais für sensible Funktionen jedes Jahr ersetzt!



Eine Relais für eine Störmeldeleuchte ist kein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil.
Falls das Relais wirklich so einen hohen Wert haben sollte, kommt es halt auf die "Taktung" an. Das ding muß zwanzig Jahre halten, wenn du das z.B. in einer Maschine mit 5s Taktzeit einmal pro Takt benutzt und das an 220Tagen im Jahr bei drei Schichten wird es verdammt eng.


----------



## Safety (7 September 2010)

Hallo,

wie kommst Du darauf, dass die Lebensdauer die Du aus dieser Tabelle ablesen kannst als B10 zuinterpretieren ist?
Wenn man den B10 hat muss der Hersteller angeben wie hoch die Gefährliche Ausfallrate ist, wenn er dies nicht macht, kann man laut DIN EN ISO 13849-1 eine Wert von 50% ansetzen. Was bedeutet B10d = 2xB10.
Wenn man Bauteile die solch hohe Werte haben einsetzt und extrem niedrige Anforderungsraten dann kommen auch hohe MTTFd heraus. Jeder Kanal wird begrenzt auf 100 Jahre um zu verhindern, dass ein Bauteil alles ausmacht. 
Bitte nicht vergessen es handelt sich immer um Abschätzungen und das ganze rechnen ist nur ein kleiner Teil dieser Norm.
Viel wichtiger ist die Struktur Architektur, und die Anforderungen Grundlegende, Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien und die Analyse der Anforderungen der Kategorien.
Hallo Jabba habe es mal wieder nicht geschafft.


----------



## Connelly (8 September 2010)

@Safety

ich komme darauf, weil der Hersteller (Finder) mir dies mitgeteilt hat und mir per EMail die Tabelle zugeschickt hat. 

Auszug aus der Finder-EMail:

Die Finder Daten beschreiben die Gebrauchslebensdauer B10.
Es gilt als ausreichend nachgewiesen und erprobt, dass die Lebensdauer von Geräten der Weibull-Verteilung folgt. Siehe hierzu auch IEC 0300-3-5 (Applicationguide – Reliability test conditions and statistical test
principles) und IEC 61649:1997 (Goodness of fit tests, confidence intervals and lower confidence limits for Weibull distributed data). Der
  MCTF-Wert beschreibt den Wert bei dem 50 % der Geräte ausgefallen sind. Dieser Wert ist sowohl für eine Bewertung der Gerätequalität im Vergleich zu konkurrierenden Produkten wie auch für die Planung von Serviceintervallen ungeeignet. Üblich ist es, eine Lebensdauererwartung anzugeben, bei der 90 % der Geräte funktionstüchtig sind. Dieser Wert, der B10-Wert ist ggf. um einen Vertrauensbereich zu reduzieren, der Abhängig von dem Stichprobenumfang ist.

Unserer Meinung nach bedeutet der B10 Wert, dass hier ein Diagnose Deckungsgrad von 90% vorliegt.


Die Kappung bei 100 Jahren kenne ich auch...Mir gehts eben darum, ob ich hier einen Denkfehler habe oder ob der Wert rechnerisch richtig (wenn auch unrealistisch) ist.
Im konkreten Fall muss ich eh nur Pl c erfüllen, nur was ich hier von Sistema berechnen lasse sollte schon wasserdicht sein.

Erstmal allen vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Denkansätze!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Safety (8 September 2010)

Hallo,
was hat dieser Satz zu bedeuten?
*



			Unserer Meinung nach bedeutet der B10 Wert, dass hier ein Diagnose Deckungsgrad von 90% vorliegt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Was aber hat der DC mit dem B10d zutun? 


Ob Dir diese Meinung weiterhilft .

*



			Dieser Wert, der B10-Wert ist ggf. um einen Vertrauensbereich zu reduzieren, der Abhängig von dem Stichprobenumfang ist.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 


Wenn die Werte von Finder stimmen dann kannst du so rechnen:
B10d= 2xB10
Du gibt’s 8 Mio für den B10 an dann ist B10d 16Mio.
Als Beispiel für einen rein mechanischen B10d von Rockwell für Schütze, 20 Mio.


Das ganze in die Sistema dann einzugeben dürfte wohl kein Problem sein.

Die meisten mir bekannten Hersteller geben einen definierten B10 oder B10d an. Also z.B. AC3 400V Nominallast.


----------



## jabba (8 September 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Was aber hat der DC mit dem B10d zutun?



Hallo Safety,

das war wir auch vorhin aufgefallen, war aber zu langsam (est mal essen).
Mich stutzt das diese Aussage von Finder kommen soll, das wird einige Leute verwirren.

OT:
Schade mit dem Termin, dann wäre ich auch bei der Brauhaustour mitgekommen:


----------



## Safety (8 September 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
ja ja so sind die Jungs, wenn ich nicht dabei bin machen die einen drauf und ich arbeite wie ein Pferd.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich einen Teil des Seminar übernehmen, dann bin ich auch immer dabei. So wie ich unsere Damen kenne schaffen die dann wieder den Spaßteil ab.

Wir planen Aktuell ein Seminar nur über die Praktische Umsetzung der 13849 ist aber noch jedemenge Arbeit. Ich hab das schon ein paar Kunden erzählt, haben sich schon direkt angemeldet, natürlich nur wegen mir


----------



## Safety (8 September 2010)

Zurück zum Thema,
auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt. Ich lerne täglich neues in den Verschieden Normen, bilde mir aber ein die DIN EN 13849-1 einweing zu kennen. Und was der DC mit der Ermittlung des B10 bzw. B10d zu tun hat, verschließt sich mir komplett!


----------



## jabba (8 September 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema,
> auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt. Ich lerne täglich neues in den Verschieden Normen, bilde mir aber ein die DIN EN 13849-1 einweing zu kennen. Und was der DC mit der Ermittlung des B10 bzw. B10d zu tun hat, verschließt sich mir komplett!



Hi Safety,

genausowenig wie ich mich als SPS-programmierer bezeichne, fühle ich mich immer noch als Laie bei der 13849 aber so etwas tut schon in den Augen weh.

Apropos, termin ? wann ? wo ?


----------



## Safety (18 September 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
wir Drucken zur zeit den Flyer wenn er fertig ist stelle ich Ihn online.

Habe alle Hände und Köpfe voll zu tun. Heute verkauft man Lösungen keine Produkte.


----------



## happy.at (30 November 2010)

*MTTFd bei Türschalterer*

Hallo!
Ich Würde gerne den MTTFd Wert für einen Türschalter - elektrisch verriegelbar berechen. Nun bin ich gestolpert. 
Ich muss bei der Berechung MTTFd=B10d/0,1 * nop
Den B10d Wert gibt der Hersteller mit 2.000.000 an. 
nop = Betätigung pro Jahr. 
Angenommen die Tür wird 6 mal am Tag geöttnet, so entspricht das im Jahr (365 Tage) 2190 Betätigungen.
Also MTTFd=2000000/0,1 * 2190= 4,38*10hoch10 
Das kann ja nicht Stimmen. Kann mir jemand verraten wo der hund begraben ist oder was ich falsch machen.
Und wie handhabe ich das wenn ich angenommen 4 Türschalter (2Kanalig in Reihe geschalten habe?
lg


----------



## happy.at (30 November 2010)

*MTTFd bei Türschalterer*

Hallo!
Ich Würde gerne den MTTFd Wert für einen Türschalter - elektrisch verriegelbar berechen. Nun bin ich gestolpert. 
Ich muss bei der Berechung MTTFd=B10d/0,1 * nop
Den B10d Wert gibt der Hersteller mit 2.000.000 an. 
nop = Betätigung pro Jahr. 
Angenommen die Tür wird 6 mal am Tag geöttnet, so entspricht das im Jahr (365 Tage) 2190 Betätigungen.
Also MTTFd=2000000/0,1 * 2190= 4,38*10hoch10 
Das kann ja nicht Stimmen. Kann mir jemand verraten wo der hund begraben ist oder was ich falsch machen.
Und wie handhabe ich das wenn ich angenommen 4 Türschalter (2Kanalig in Reihe geschalten habe?
lg


----------



## reliability (30 November 2010)

Hallo Happy.at,

die Formel zur Berechnung des MTTFd Wert ist:

MTTFd = B10d / (0,1 * nop)

dies ergibt in deinem Beispiel einen Wert von

MTTFd = 2.000.000 / (0,1 * 2190)
MTTFd = 9132,42

Um zu verstehen, wie du die 4 in Reihe geschalteten Türschalter handhaben kannst, solltest Du dir Beispiel 29 des BGIA-Report 2/2008 anschauen.

LG


----------



## happy.at (30 November 2010)

reliability schrieb:


> Hallo Happy.at,
> 
> die Formel zur Berechnung des MTTFd Wert ist:
> 
> ...



Also ich befasse mich erst seit einer woche mit dem Thema Si-Technik und mir fehlt voll der Überblick. nun habe ich den MTTFd. Wert von 9132.
Wie gehe ich weiter vor. Kann ich mir anhand davon den SIL Wert errechen?
Kann mir jemand das weitere vorgehen  erläutern?


----------



## happy.at (30 November 2010)

happy.at schrieb:


> Also ich befasse mich erst seit einer woche mit dem Thema Si-Technik und mir fehlt voll der Überblick. nun habe ich den MTTFd. Wert von 9132.
> Wie gehe ich weiter vor. Kann ich mir anhand davon den SIL Wert errechen?
> Kann mir jemand das weitere vorgehen  erläutern?


bzw. wie setze ich das jetzt in Sistema um?


----------



## Basde1 (30 November 2010)

Hallo Happy.at,

ich habe leider gerade keine Zeit, aber nur kurz ein Tipp. Such dir einfach schnell im Google den BGIA Report 2/2008 raus.
Da findest du echt sehr gute Beispiele drinnen. Dieser Report war für mich die beste Hilfestellung um in das Thema reinzukommen.

Ich melde mich heute Abend nochmal bei dir.


Gruß BASDE1


----------



## reliability (30 November 2010)

happy.at schrieb:


> bzw. wie setze ich das jetzt in Sistema um?


 
Neben der DIN EN 13849 solltest du dir auf jeden Fall den BGIA-Report 2/2008 und die SISTEMA Kochbücker anschauen.

Der BGIA-Report 2/2008 stellt die wesentlichen Inhalte der DIN EN 13849  vor und erläutert deren Anwendung an zahlreichen Beispielen aus den Bereichen Elektromechanik, Fluidtechnik, Elektronik und programmierbarer Elektronik, darunter auch Steuerungen gemischter Technologie. 
Es werden auch die SISTEMA -Projektdateien zu den einzelnen Schaltungsbeispielen zur Verfügung gestellt (sehr hilfreich...)
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp

Um die Handhabung der SISTEMA-Software zu vereinfachen, stellt die IFA eine offene Reihe von SISTEMA-Kochbücher zur Verfügung
http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pra/softwa/sistema/kochbuch/index.jsp

LG


----------



## happy.at (30 November 2010)

Basde1 schrieb:


> Hallo Happy.at,
> 
> ich habe leider gerade keine Zeit, aber nur kurz ein Tipp. Such dir einfach schnell im Google den BGIA Report 2/2008 raus.
> Da findest du echt sehr gute Beispiele drinnen. Dieser Report war für mich die beste Hilfestellung um in das Thema reinzukommen.
> ...


Danke erstmal !
Habe bereits hilfreiche Beispiele gefunden.
Bin dan is Sistema gegangen, dann habe ich dort ein ähnliches Beispiel aufgefunden. nun habe ich alle Werte reingeben. 
So, bei den Aktoren. ich verwende einen siemens Schütz. laut Berechung bekomme ich einen MTTFd wert von 256410 ist dieser nicht zu hoch? (im Beispiel ist ein MTTFd Wert mit 3425 angegeben.
Was mich ich nur falch. ich verzweifle.


----------



## happy.at (9 Dezember 2010)

*Zylinder Sicherheitstechnik Sistema*

Hallo!
Bin gerade dabei eine Risikobewertung mit Sistema durchzuführen.
Nun bin ich den "elektrischen Teil" soweit durch. 
Nun bin ich in einer Sackgasse mit den Aktoren.
Wie wird die risikoanalyse mit Zylinder berechnet. 
Meine Schaltung ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:
Ich betrachte als Gefahr einen Zylinder!
Also der Zylinder wird über eine Ventilinsel, die wiederum von der Wartungseinheit mit Luft versorgt wird angesteuert. 
Die Ventilinselspule wird mit 24VDC von einem Gateway (Busssytem) angesteuert.
Im Falle eines Not-Halt bzw bei öffnen der Türen wird der Gateway elekteisch abgeschalten. Auch die Wartungseinheit, die 2-Kanalig angesteuert wird ist wag.
Bis dahnin kann ich problemlos die Risikoanalyse durchführen da bei den elektischen Komponenden der Herstelle meist einen B10-Wert angibt. 
Wie verhält es sich in der Pneumatik?
Geht man davon aus, das der Zylinder dadurch keine Gefahr mehr ist oder rechnet man auch den Zylinder. Was ja ohne Angaben sehr schwer ist. 
lg Danke!


----------

